# July 2014 Photo Thread



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2014)

Music On The Green - Olympus XA, Fomapan 100 Film


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2014)

Waving the flag




BBC Radio Suffolk




Couple of cards outside the factory

















Was this a WW1 Celebration or a Commemoration.
Stowmarket QD Store Staff Selfie answers that


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 1, 2014)

Woah, july already!



baker street by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 1, 2014)

paddington by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 2, 2014)

Traction Engine Three Pont Turn - Olympus XA, Fomapan 100 as scanned in colour


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## RoyReed (Jul 3, 2014)

Edward Prynn's Stonhenge by RoyReed, on Flickr




Edward Prynn's Stonhenge by RoyReed, on Flickr

Cornish eccentric Edward Prynn's garden is full of massive standing stones. The largest stands 4.25m (14ft) high and the capstone for the dolmen weighs 18 tonnes. His house is covered with slate plaques dedicated to eccentrics, philanthropists and great men and women of the world, and on the side of the house to people who have helped him in his life.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 5, 2014)

Sizewell B - Voigtlander Brillant TLR c1937, Fomapan 100 Film, 4th use of dev mix!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 5, 2014)

Debenham - Voigtlander Brillant TLR c1937, Fomapan 100 Film, 4th use of dev mix!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 5, 2014)

http://camera-wiki.org/wiki/Pax_M4
Shutter was not working so gave it a miss


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 6, 2014)

More from Voigtlander Brillant TLR c1937. Taken late evening in failing light. More DIY with exhausted chemicals. Lines in sky combination of bad exposure and the well used chemicals


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## fractionMan (Jul 7, 2014)

Untitled by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 7, 2014)

Untitled by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 7, 2014)

Taken with a folding 35mm Kodak Retina 1a c1949. More DIY with Fomapan 100 film and exhausted well used chemicals. Photo of actual camera used


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 7, 2014)

I got rained on at the Tour de France - Lower Lea Crossing, London E16 1DN, UK




Jan Barta and Jean-Marc Bideau by Lazyllama, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 7, 2014)

DSCF5181 by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jul 7, 2014)

Carshalton Water Tower by cybertect, on Flickr




Blue Door by cybertect, on Flickr




Royal Opera House Colonnade by cybertect, on Flickr




Royal Opera House Colonnade by cybertect, on Flickr




Royal Opera House Colonnade by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 8, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Carshalton Water Tower by cybertect, on Flickr



A good subject for one of my old worn relics  Do you somehow share these images with a mobile app?


----------



## cybertect (Jul 8, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> A good subject for one of my old worn relics  Do you somehow share these images with a mobile app?



You could view them on the Flickr app, I suppose?


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 8, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>


Hard to take a bad photo of the Angel of the North, but that's a particularly nice one.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Hard to take a bad photo of the Angel of the North, but that's a particularly nice one.


Cheers 

I've been wanting to do that shot for ages, but it's only been possible to do (without using a wide angle) since I got a full frame body.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## fractionMan (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 9, 2014)

A bit of a cropping






Olympus XA, Fomapan 100 and 7th use of ID11 mix!


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jul 10, 2014)

Flickr Link

Bronica SQ-A camera
Zenzanon PS 150mm f/4 lens
Ilford FP4 Plus 120 film
Home developed in ID11


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 10, 2014)

St Edmundsbury Cathedral this morning taken with a Kodak No. 2 Folding Autographic Brownie dating from between 1919 and 1924. Fomapan 100 Film developed in Ilford Infosol 3. Mix 1:14 at 20C for approx. 6mins. 2nd use of 375ml mix! Camera has light leaks! I think I might throw the chemicals away and start a fresh as horrible stains on negatives. Anyway this is the look I was after. The light leaks and a basic edit with a photoscape filter and sepia output. The camera was a three quid wreck that needed some attention to get working. Anyway by my standards a perfect Job


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 10, 2014)

Earlier today The Masons Arms Bury St Edmunds and a mobile snap of old photograph hanging on wall.
















More from Kodak Autographic No.2 Folding Brownie.


----------



## dweller (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## dweller (Jul 10, 2014)

quite like the retrica app on my moto g phone for instagrammy style shots


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 11, 2014)

Photo from the Normal McClaren exhibition at the Talbot Rice Gallery.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2014)

abbey gardens


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2014)

walcott street


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2014)

sweeties


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 11, 2014)

Taken with a Kodak Retinette 1A dating from early 1960's. Fomapan 100 Film developed in Ilford Infosol 3. Mix 1:14 at 20C for approx. 6mins. Edited in Photoscape.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2014)

I just bought one of these:






http://filmadvance.com/2012/04/favourite-cameras-favourite-cameras-canon-sure-shot-a1/


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 12, 2014)

Kielder?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Kielder?


Close, Derwent.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 12, 2014)

I was just typing:

_eta It's not is it? There's a square tower thing (stop me if I'm getting too technical) at Kielder. _


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> I was just typing:
> 
> _eta It's not is it? There's a square tower thing (stop me if I'm getting too technical) at Kielder. _




I might have a trip up to Kielder at some point too. It's a bit further away, so Derwent is easier for impromptu trips.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2014)

More snaps from the Retinette 1A and Fomapan 100 film. Really just a test film to prove camera worked


----------



## moody (Jul 12, 2014)

reykjavik,


----------



## moody (Jul 12, 2014)

corfu


----------



## moody (Jul 12, 2014)

cornwall,


----------



## moody (Jul 12, 2014)

barcelona,


----------



## moody (Jul 12, 2014)

istanbul,


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 14, 2014)

From Kodak Cameo folding 35mm Camera and Kodak 400 Colour Film


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 14, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> walcott street



Uncropped:
 

On reflection (boom tish!) I think I prefer it uncropped.  Opinions?


----------



## clicker (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Uncropped:
> View attachment 57560
> 
> On reflection (boom tish!) I think I prefer it uncropped.  Opinions?


I think I prefer this version as well.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 14, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I prefer this version as well.



I was sort of worried about the car roof in the foreground and the two mirrors being too small, but I don't think it's as much of a problem as I thought and the extra squares brought in by more mirrors and windows really adds imo.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 14, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Uncropped:
> View attachment 57560
> 
> On reflection (boom tish!) I think I prefer it uncropped.  Opinions?


Agreed.


----------



## moody (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 15, 2014)

Camera used was a Welta Welti, type 3, c1938, Folding 35mm Camera fitted with a Compur Rapid 500 Shutter and Steinhall Cassar f2.9 50mm Lens. Lens is not that sharp, being uncoated late 1930's budget triplet prone to flare!


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 15, 2014)

paddington cameras


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 15, 2014)

.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 16, 2014)

Harwich Mobile Snaps


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## dlx1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Better then watching telly


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Went for a wander this afternoon


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 20, 2014)

Stowmarket Carnival 2014 - Folding 35mm Kodak Retina Type 119 c1937, Fomapan 100 film


----------



## Tankus (Jul 20, 2014)

After the lightning







that thin line across the sky is the top of Exmoor ......


----------



## Tankus (Jul 21, 2014)

St Iltyds lottery funded extension to display some historically significant stones 




Somewhat controversial in window design 

heh .... 33 shot hand held pano of the inside ......looks like a fisheye lens ....but its not


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2014)

Brixton storm


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 21, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Somewhat controversial in window design


Don't the windows follow the line of the ruined wall before restoration? I think it looks great on the inside, but maybe they needed to do something with the roof-line on the outside where it intersects with the new windows..


----------



## Tankus (Jul 21, 2014)

I quite like it myself ....theres a small mezzanine used as a meeting room 




Spoke to others that didn't....


----------



## clicker (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Jul 25, 2014)

Yellow Chairs by cybertect, on Flickr




Endell Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Diva by cybertect, on Flickr




Twyford Place by cybertect, on Flickr




Theatre Royal Drury Lane by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 26, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157645893714846/


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## pogofish (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Sunderland Air Show - Full set


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jul 28, 2014)

Under the Bridge
Flickr Link
The 50p Camera Project
Olympus XA2 compact camera
First Call / Agfa Gevaert 400S 35mm film
Developed in Ilford ID11


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 28, 2014)

Great sunset tonight!




Clapham Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr




Clapham Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jul 30, 2014)

London Skyline Silhouette by -cybertect-




Open Windows by -cybertect-

I sometimes think I haven't got much past the 1930s in the way I put a picture together


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 30, 2014)

on the tube by _untilted_, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 30, 2014)

I really like this one, but it seems no one else does:




no waiting by _untilted_, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 31, 2014)

Taken with Zorki 2c & Jupiter 9


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 31, 2014)

Butterfly World near St Albans.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 2, 2014)

stowpirate said:


>



Nice


----------

